# kernel crash on boot



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

hello I just tried booting bsd 11 r 2 bootonly.iso on hyper v second generation virtual machine non secure efi boot, system booted but crashed i have included the screen shot
nedry


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 25, 2016)

That's not a crash, the kernel is still alive and "just" doesn't find the root filesystem. "provider cd0 has error" and the "Periph destroyed" message for cd0 (and, as well for your virtual harddisk da0) definitely doesn't look good. Did an earlier version work on the same VM with the same settings?


----------



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

Zirias said:


> That's not a crash, the kernel is still alive and "just" doesn't find the root filesystem. "provider cd0 has error" and the "Periph destroyed" message for cd0 (and, as well for your virtual harddisk da0) definitely doesn't look good. Did an earlier version work on the same VM with the same settings?



ok will role back a release and see, thanks for informing me that its not a kernel crash. just getting in to using this OS.
nedry


----------



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

release 11 rc 1 boots just trying an install, both have corrupted inital bsd boot welcome screen:

nedry


----------



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

system crashed on install screen, keyboard locked up no key press is registerd, this also happens with the console when it says it cant mount root fs..

nedry


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks like a bug 

Unfortunately, I don't have a Hyper-V host for trying to reproduce it, but I guess somebody could do so from a bug report. You should probably include details on your Hyper-V host setup as well -- the messages in your first screenshot suggest something is wrong with the Hyper-V drivers.


----------

